# Picked him up yesterday



## kayaksteve (May 5, 2022)

Finally got the call my 2020 buck was ready after having a delay and waiting on the form to arrive. My biggest yet by a long ways. Came straight home and put him on the wall


----------



## Tblank (May 5, 2022)

Awesome buck! Congrats


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 5, 2022)

Awesome buck. Love the mass of those antlers. Congrats.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 5, 2022)

Thanks for sharing this with all of us.  That is one heck of a buck in every respect.  Your "taxi" person did a really nice job for you.

In the past 12 years, on my property, I have never had a buck on any of my trail cameras that came close to this one.  From the overall appearance of it, it looks like a really healthy and heavy buck.  I hope that you had some really good help in getting it out of the woods too. 

Congrats to you for such an accomplishment.


----------



## kayaksteve (May 5, 2022)

It was a very healthy buck. I had a couple friends with me and was luckily able to get a four wheeler almost all the way to him. (Disclaimer- this was a Missouri buck not Georgia) but he was still a monster!


----------



## kayaksteve (May 5, 2022)

Actually had two .22 rounds in his ham and bird shot in his ribs when I skinned him


----------



## kayaksteve (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Hoss (May 5, 2022)

Great buck.  Really looks good on your wall.


----------



## antharper (May 5, 2022)

Beautiful buck and excellent mount ! To bad we have people amongst us that claim to be hunter’s that would shoot any deer with a 22 and birdshot . Glad he survived it for you


----------



## 2dye4 (May 5, 2022)

antharper said:


> Beautiful buck and excellent mount ! To bad we have people amongst us that claim to be hunter’s that would shoot any deer with a 22 and birdshot . Glad he survived it for you


That’s one to be fo sho proud of. Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## bear claw (May 5, 2022)

Great deer congratulations


----------



## Kev (May 5, 2022)

That’s a big deer. I killed a large doe last year with two .22 rounds in her backstrap.


----------



## ghadarits (May 6, 2022)

That’s a Hoss! I would consider it a great buck no matter what state it was taken in. A trophy is whatever you personally consider to be a trophy. I don’t do anything outdoors to impress anyone but myself.….


----------



## Spotlite (May 7, 2022)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## buckpasser (May 8, 2022)

Kev said:


> That’s a big deer. I killed a large doe last year with two .22 rounds in her backstrap.



A big 8 I killed years ago had one embedded high in his rump. A chunk of ham meat was missing from where the infection had worked on it years prior. Idiots.


----------



## wvdawg (May 8, 2022)

Awesome.  Congrats!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2022)

Daaaaang !!!


----------



## jlr (Jul 12, 2022)

Awesome buck!


----------



## waderjon (Jul 13, 2022)

That is a brute and a great mount. Well worth the wait.
Congrats.


----------



## danielk (Oct 17, 2022)

Wow what a beast! Great mount. Congrats!!!


----------



## Philnlucky (Nov 8, 2022)

Awesome buck and a really great mount! Congrats!


----------



## Stumper (Nov 10, 2022)

Very nice buck and mount! Congratulations!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 12, 2022)

Looks great!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> Actually had two .22 rounds in his ham and bird shot in his ribs when I skinned him


 ouch!

He’s a brute for sure, congratulations!


----------

